# AutoCad2005 - Probleme mit Linienstärken



## Flashy303 (7. November 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe in AutoCad 2005 folgendes Problem:

Es muss eine Zeichnung bearbeitet werden.(Ventile umzeichen usw.). Diese liegen auf einem eigenen Layer. Leider übernimmt AutoCAD die Linienstärke bei neu gezeichneten Linien nicht vom Layer. Bei Linienstärke ist "Von Layer" eingestellt. Woran könnte das liegen ?

Mfg

Flashy 303


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. November 2007)

Hallo,

Die Gründe können unterschiedlicher Natur sein. Hier mal ein paar Lösungsvorschläge:

"regen" in die Befehlsleiste eingeben (regeneriert die Zeichnung)
Probeplot machen (PDF) oder Ansichtsfenster wechseln (Layout- vs. Modellbereich)
Schau mal im Layermanager nach, ob die Linienstärke wirklich stimmt

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Zinken (8. November 2007)

Wenn es sich bei der Datei um einen Import aus einem anderen Programm handelt, ist meistens die Stärke der vorhandenen Linien auch nicht auf 'von Layer' eingestellt, sondern auf einen festen Wert.


----------

